# Two kinds of D?



## 22134 (May 11, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed two kinds of D? I've had the nervous, crampy lower stomach kind for years, but lately I've had the kind that starts with gurgling on my left side -- almost always after eating out at a restaurant -- and then very suddenly I have extreme D. It seems like two totally different things causing it, but both with the same miserable results. The new kind makes the first kind seem not so bad because it's even more sudden and urgent.


----------



## 14566 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes I think there are two ways your body reacts to things. The one D is food involved. Something your colon and tummy can't handle which brings on that CRAMPY, or not crampy but deffinate no fun D. And the other way is when your stressed and nervous-- your body reacts to that and causes diarea. I have those 2 types too. Im sorry!








keep your chin up.


----------



## 23050 (May 18, 2006)

Hello BE,I've noticed that gurgly feeling on my left side right after eating at a restaurant or anywhere but work or home for that matter, but I also have the nervous crampy kind of feeling at the same time. They're always together, in no particular order. Is yours only when you go out to eat? Or do you get it at people's homes or before road trips too?


----------



## 22134 (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, you're right... there definately is crossover of the two kinds. I would say that the gurgly kind always seems to be food related though. It has happened after eating at someone else's house, but also 2x at home when I've gotten take-out! Those times definately weren't nerves-related because I was perfectly relaxed at home.


----------



## 21531 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have the gurgling in my left side too. I never have any cramping. I just have to GO usually right after I eat. If I wasn't VERY close to a bathroom I would never make it in time.But I can get D anytime anywhere. I never know when it will happen. Sometimes NO warning at all. I just start going.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

May I ask, has anyone had to quit working outside of the home due to your IBS-D?I am really struggling on a day to day basis.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Lillett, What sorts of things have you tried for this? Calcium, Questran, the Hypno tapes, even Immodium have all helped many people. I was best at home during my final year of D until I began supplementing. Since then, I have resumed a completely normal life.Mark


----------



## 22134 (May 11, 2005)

I was wondering about Questran. I read about it being for Gall bladder issues or excessive bile salts. I don't know of any problems with my gall bladder, but maybe I should give it a try. Calcium doesn't seem to work for me, but maybe I haven't been regular enough with it. Has anyone else who has the immediately-after-eating D have luck with Questran?


----------



## 17043 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Lillett-Yes, I can totally understand what you are going through with the whole work thing. I had no choice but to quit my job a year and a half ago due to severe IBS-D. If you feel like talking about your struggles, please feel free to email me...lracette_1###hotmail.com. Take Care of yourself & hang in there







Liga


----------



## 21810 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Be (and others with D after food)I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned to you about "Perystalsis" (spelling?) which is the natural motion of the gut that occurs after eating. It was explained to me by a doctor that every time you eat, perystalsis occurs which moves the food through the gut and can trigger D in IBS suffers.I'm not a doctor, but from what I've experienced and heard from others, the more you eat (poss. measured in terms of calories rather than bulk quantity) the stronger the effect of perystalsis.I suffer either from D or a desperate urge to pass a normal BM after any meal bigger than a small sandwich. Chocolate triggers a stronger urge than a slice of bread, perhaps because it contains more calories.I typically only eat small meals, but if I eat a lot (such as at a restaurant or with a takeaway) I'll usually have D or cramping pain afterwards.I have also noticed two types of D - one type is not so bad, which comes on quite slowly and passes after one BM, the other is very unpleasant and accompanied by a lot of pain, and can also come on very quickly indeed. Often this type doesn't pass after one BM and leaves me feeling too unwell to do anything other than lie still and read and wait for the next painful BM.I'm still looking for my perfect pattern, although a stressful working life doing 3 jobs doesn't help!I hope you find your solution...Ax


----------



## 18546 (Jun 7, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Lillett:May I ask, has anyone had to quit working outside of the home due to your IBS-D?I am really struggling on a day to day basis.


yes i have had to there are days that i cant stand nevermind walk and work nice to know im not alone


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes, it's nice to have this forum because prior to this I felt so alone. About how many days a week are you this ill?


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Right now I am just on fiber which seems to help. I am thinking about trying immodium daily as well. This so far has been an okay week with only two bad days.


> quote:Originally posted by overitnow:Lillett, What sorts of things have you tried for this? Calcium, Questran, the Hypno tapes, even Immodium have all helped many people. I was best at home during my final year of D until I began supplementing. Since then, I have resumed a completely normal life.Mark


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you. I may take you up on your email offer.


> quote:Originally posted by liga:Hi Lillett-Yes, I can totally understand what you are going through with the whole work thing. I had no choice but to quit my job a year and a half ago due to severe IBS-D. If you feel like talking about your struggles, please feel free to email me...lracette_1###hotmail.com. Take Care of yourself & hang in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 20498 (Jun 8, 2006)

I work in a law firm and I had the same problem with being late and missing days. The FMLA {Family Leave Medical Act] is designed for people like us who are unable to predict when their absenses will be. With dr. documentation you will be protected from termination and even harrasment from your supervisors. I used the intermittent stipulation in the act. That way you do not have to take off weeks at a time like with most disablilty programs. As for pay every office is different. The act provides 12 weeks of UNPAID leave, if you have personal time/ vacation days most offices will let you use that so you do not have a loss in pay. Anyone who is even remotly interested should check out the department of labor website. www.dol.gov. There you can find the ins and outs of the rules and it is very user freindly. Also, make sure to talk to your doctor BEFORE you submit the leave. Your doctor will be able to better determine what type of leave you need. If you do not have insurane I would read the website/ call the DOL and see if the company is required to pay out of pocket for the appointment. Good luck.


----------



## 15503 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi! I'm new to this site, but I have been suffering from IBS-D for a couple of years now, and I know exactly how you all feel. I find it to be so embarrasing because I'll be out to eat at a restaurant, and I'll have to cut my evening short because the cramps are so bad. It happens at work, home, and when I'm out on the weekend - Basically 24 / 7. Sometimes I barely make it to the bathroom on time, and sometimes I'm not so lucky. I get so down on myself because no matter what I eat, I get sick, and the pain is excruciating. I've been to the doctor, but he doesn't really help me. My husband gives me a hard time telling me that I have to watch what I eat because he doesn't want to cut the evening short, but I can't tell my IBS to behave. I am at the point where I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## julie b (Sep 14, 2005)

AX- I think you had a worse reaction to the chocolate because of the higher amount of fat in it. Your large intestine is two thirds water (the first 2/3rds). If your food moves too fast through, you get diarrhea. If it moves too slow,constipation. With normal bowel movements, the food moves through (peristalsis)at the correct speed. Many people have trouble eating out because you don't know exactly what is in your food. Restaraunts add butter and creamy sauces, not to mention huge helpings. Try ordering something bland and eat it first, like rice or a white roll. good luck. Julie B.


----------



## 23414 (Jun 29, 2006)

I am having an awful time with the rumble/gurgle noises coming from left and right side and/or lower abdomen. What follows is that urgent/explosive D (not watery, but semi solid) and it usually hits me in the morning, but occasionally after I eat. I finished a course of antibiotics a couple of weeks ago. Maybe this is why it is flaring up. I have not been diagnosed with IBS, but I'm sure that's what it is. I don't have any cramping, just those awful "bowel noises." My dad was diagnosed with Crohns disease when he was 54. Is there anything I can take to get my BM's back on track? This is no fun.


----------



## 19171 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi everyone!!!







I'm new at this, but have a question. My ex-mother-in-law has Chron's and said that her dr. up her on a vitamin called Forvia. Has anyone heard of it and do you know if it would help with IBS-D. I've been suffering with this for years and over the past 2 months its gotten worse. Oh, yes I also know ALL about the 2 kinds of D, I have them both daily. Any help would greatly be appreciated. It's really nice to have something like this to be able to chat with other and to learn new things on a concern that so many have but don't like to discuss.Blessing!!!Manna K


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

People with IBD's like crohn's don't always absorb nutrients correctly. This is formulated to help them get the nutrition they need not treat diarrhea.It is supposed to be specific to the types of nutritional deficiencies people with IBD's are prone to. These are typically not seen in IBS.One thing that may make it useful for some with diarrhea is that it has no magnesium in it which can loosen stools, but I'm not sure it would be any specific benefit to IBSers.K.


----------

